# TNT 9420 and HDNMV 9423 changes



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TNT 9420 and HDNMV 9423 changed system flag to "ViP Only". No, not to MPEG-4.
9:05am PDT.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Both channels have disappeared from the guide on my 942 at work.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That's how it was planned - block all non ViP boxes from access to last 6 MPEG-2 channels. Should affect all 6000, 811, 921 and 942, most expensive devices in Dish history.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

See also this thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136158
Which shows the schedule for retiring the Mpeg2, and ways to get temporary access while you are awaiting upgrade of your receivers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As you can see from real world ( not from the canned messages from Dish ) the 'retiring' process is not 'retiring the Mpeg2' but rather obscuring type.


----------

